# 4x4 diesel PU -> parallel hybrid?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

npauli said:


> The conversion idea goes something like this:
> 
> - pull the transfer case & front drive shaft, and sell them
> - get a longer drive shaft to connect the existing engine/tranny to the rear axle
> ...


Hi npauli,

What you describe is called a road-coupled parallel hybrid. Yeah, it can work.



> The main benefit is in getting useful energy storage out of braking, but there's some other benefits too:
> 1) relatively simple and cheap (I think) conversion, that retains 4x4 capability.


Simple and cheap? Probably not. But what the heck? Go for it.



> 2) Learning to control the electric drive train manually could be pretty educational, and may give insight into automated control strategies


For sure.



> 3) Electric drivetrain can take many of the transient loads (hills & accelerations) allowing the diesel to run more efficiently.


Yeah, that's the idea. Make the engine think it going downhill when you accelerate and going uphill when you're braking.



> 4) If this does effectively reduce the power requirements from the diesel, it could be a good stepping stone towards a more invasive conversion (like replacing the 6.6L duramax with a smaller engine)


Maybe. Depends on the duty cycle you demand from the vehicle. And on the size/ratings on the electric drive. A 10 second accel boost is a lot different than 3 mile 7% uphill grade.



> 5) More oil/CO2/etc. can be saved by improving a big vehicle vs. improving a small one.


Good thinking. But why not improve them all? And there are probably a lot more of those small vehicle miles driven.

Ambitious project. Good luck.

major


----------

